# standard poodle puppy hips?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that is the normal poodle sit.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

[


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He looks good to me. Now when Iris was a puppy spoo she went through a growth spurt phase where her front legs were waaaaay ong in proportion to everything els. When she sat she would just tip(fall) over backwards due to her being out of proportion. It was hilarious. Then her back legs grew, then her body length changed and no more falling over backwards. 

Poodles are hunting dogs, real athletes, so long walks as a service dog are not a problem. You will want to get veterinary advice on how much excercise is good for a growing pup. Too much can screw up their bone growth plate development and mess with joints, etc. once full grown then they can go on and on for a very long time. Just get some medical advice on growing pups and bone/joint growth.

Enjoy that pup!

Viking Queen


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like a normal sit to me. I will add that I did have the experience of raising a Rottweiler pup with severe elbow dysplasia (and minor hip dysplasia).The first symptom he had at about three months old was that he would go lay down after playing for only a few minutes. By six months he was favoring one leg after short walks, even something as simple as chasing a ball would cause him to stop running and lay down. He was a happy boy, but the least amount of exercise would cause him to act droopy...it was like the mind was willing, but the body was not. He had several surgeries and many rounds of physical therapy, injections, and maintenance meds before being put down at six years. As owners, we always worry that something may be wrong... when it is severe like our poor rotty, there was no doubt that something was wrong. I know your situation makes it more difficult, but enjoy your pup; he looks fine.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

My Spoo sits like that about a third of the time. He's trained to sit before being allowed out into the back yard and things like that. Sometimes if he sits, and I don't react soon enough, then he kind of flops over into his "at ease" type sit which is just like the pictures of your pup.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Here, this didn't take long. Loki wanted to go out, so he had to sit. When I didn't respond in 30 seconds or so, he went into his "at ease" sit.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of poodles sit like that. What hip rating did his parents have?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

My puppy sat all types of weird ways when she was younger. She is 6 months old now and has really straightened out. 

All breeds of puppies sit funny when they are younger. 

2 months 









5 months 










6 months


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans use to do all sorts of goofy looking sits when he was younger, and he still does occasionally. I think your puppy sitting like that is totally normal. Hans comes from two parents with OFA Excellent hips, and while I haven't had his hips x-rayed since we have no plans to breed him he seems to have very solid hips. I have had a dog with hip dysplasia before, and Hans hasn't shown any of the symptoms Buddy had.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

yes Dipper has a silly sit just like that, I wondered about it too at first but it's just a poodle thing. They are such goofy dogs! Your puppy is beautiful!


----------

